# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Biệt thự nghỉ dưỡng Viva Phan Thiết-Vũng Tàu_Khuyến mãi tôn vinh ngày Phụ Nữ Việt Nam

## phanvinh88

*Nhân dịp ngày lễ tôn vinh Phụ Nữ Việt Nam 20/10,ViVa Home xin gửi lời cảm ơn sâu sắc đến Quý Khách hàng đã quan tâm và tin dùng dịch vụ của chúng tôi trong thời gian qua. ViVa Home trân trọng gửi đến Quý Khách hàng lời chúc sức khỏe, hạnh phúc và thành đạt, đặc biệt là Quý Chị em Phụ Nữ.

Đặc biệt hơn, ViVa Home gửi đến Quý Khách hàng Chương trình “ Trải nghiệm nghỉ dưỡng – Gửi lời yêu thương”  (*)

Tặng ngay 200.000 VNĐ/Villa/Night khi Quý Khách hàng đăng ký sử dụng dịch vụ tại biệt thự cao cấp ViVa Phan Thiết – Vũng Tàu từ ngày 19-10-2012 đến hết ngày 31-10-2012.

Đây là cơ hội  hấp dẫn để mọi người có thể  hâm nóng tình cảm Gia đình & Bạn bè với 1 chuyến nghỉ dưỡng ngắn ngày tại Biệt thự cao cấp ViVa Home ấm cúng và đầy tiện nghi. Đây sẽ là món quà ý nghĩa nhất dành tặng cho những người phụ nữ thân yêu của bạn trong ngày đặc biệt này.


*  Không áp dụng đồng thời với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.*

*Khách hàng liên hệ văn phòng ViVa – Home Vacation Rental, Lầu 2 - 181 Điện Biên Phủ, P.Đa Kao, Q.1, TP. Hồ Chí Minh**

Hotline tư vấn
Mr.Vinh - 0974.630.110
Yahoo – Skype: phanvinh12388 
Email: phanvinh@bietthunghiduong.net
phanquocvinh88@gmail.com 
Web: www.bietthunghiduong.net*
* www.facebook.com/VivaHomeVacationRental*

----------

